# Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?



## Carp-Hunter97 (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
Mein Name ist Benni und ich habe mich spezialisiert auf Karpfen zu angeln. Beim Karpfenangeln ist ja ein großer Punkt das Nachtangeln. Da ich in der Nähe von Potsdam, also im Land Brandenburg wohne, gilt das Nachtangel-Verbot :/ ...
Nun bin ich am überlegen die fischereischeinprüfung abzulegen, denn ich habe gehört das man dann Nachtangeln darf.
Stimmt das?, Darf man, wenn man den fischereischein hat, Nachtangeln in Brandenburg?
Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## aalex (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Hast du gar keinen Angel schein oder eine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt??


----------



## teilzeitgott (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

eigentlich darf man ohne sportfischereiprüfung heute in deutschland gar nicht angeln, weder nachts noch tagsüber.

gibt allerdings die möglichkeit sogenannte touristenscheine in einigen bundesländern zu bekommen, da darf man auch ohne die prüfung für einen gewissen zeitraum angeln.


----------



## TheOssi (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

In Brandenburg darfst du auch ohne Fischereischein Nachtangeln - natürlich nur auf Friedfisch. Das Einzige was hierzu benötigt wird ist eine Gewässerkarte mit entsprechender Genehmigung. Die DAV-Jahreskarten erlaubt an selbigen Gewässern das Nachtangeln.


----------



## aalex (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Aber man muss doch einen Angelschein haben um in Deutschland angeln zu dürfen????


----------



## Marc 24 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*



TheOssi schrieb:


> In Brandenburg darfst du auch ohne Fischereischein Nachtangeln



Glaube ich nicht.



> - natürlich nur auf Friedfisch.


Glaube ich noch weniger. Das wäre ja noch schwachsinniger als der erste Satz.

Der Fischereischein (Schein, den man bei Bestehen der Prüfung bekommt) gestattet, dass man in Deutschland überhaupt erst angeln darf. Ohne Fischereischein darf man nirgends angeln, nichtmal im eigenen Hausteich. Nur wird es dort keiner kontrollieren, deswegen gibt es da keinen Ärger. Aber es ist trotzdem verboten.

Der Fischereierlaubnisschein ist der Schein, den einem der Verein ausstellt. Der gibt einem die Erlaubnis, in seinen Gewässern angeln zu dürfen. Ohne Fischereischein bekommt man gar keinen Fischereierlaubnisschein von einem Verein ausgestellt, es sei denn, der Verein hält sich nicht an die Vorschriften.


----------



## Rannebert (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Das Fischereigesetz in Brandenburg sagt dazu aber folgendes unter:

*Abschnitt 3
Genehmigung der Fischereiausübung *

*§ 17
Fischereischeine*


(4) *Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich für Personen, die*​ 

einen Fischereiausübungsberechtigten oder
einen von diesem beauftragten Inhaber eines Fischereischeins im Sinne des Absatzes 1 Nr. 1 bei der Ausübung des Fischfangs in dessen Gegenwart unterstützen. Dies gilt nicht für die Ausübung des Fischfangs mit der Handangel oder mit Geräten zum Fang von Köderfischen,
im Berufsbild des Fischwirtes ausgebildet werden, über einen im Verzeichnis der Ausbildungsverhältnisse eingetragenen Ausbildungsvertrag verfügen, die Zwischenprüfung bestanden haben und im Rahmen ihrer Ausbildung  fischen,
*den Fischfang mit der Friedfischangel ausüben,*
den Fischfang mit Angelgeräten ausüben und keinen Hauptwohnsitz im  Geltungsbereich des Grundgesetzes haben und sich nur für kurze Zeiträume eines  Kalenderjahres im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes aufhalten,
den Fischfang mit Angelgeräten ausüben und Mitglieder diplomatischer und  berufskonsularischer Vertretungen sind und deren Angehörige, soweit sie durch  Ausweis des Auswärtigen Amtes oder Staats- oder Senatskanzlei eines Bundeslandes  ausgewiesen sind.
Setzt natürlich entsprechende Erlaubnisscheine voraus, damit man auch an den entsprechenden Gewässern angeln darf.


----------



## orgel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht.
> 
> Glaube ich noch weniger. Das wäre ja noch schwachsinniger als der erste Satz.



Ist aber so!



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht.
> Der Fischereierlaubnisschein ist der Schein, den einem der Verein ausstellt. Der gibt einem die Erlaubnis, in seinen Gewässern angeln zu dürfen. Ohne Fischereischein bekommt man gar keinen Fischereierlaubnisschein von einem Verein ausgestellt, es sei denn, der Verein hält sich nicht an die Vorschriften.



Der Erlaubnisschein wird von Fischereirechtsinhaber ausgestellt und dass kann auch ein Verein sein, muss aber nicht... Und in Brandenburg braucht man zum Friedfischangeln nun mal keinen Fischereischein


----------



## orgel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Ach ja, Nachtangeln ist mit dem Friedfischschein nicht verboten, kann aber natürlich vom Fischereirechtsinhaber verboten werden...


----------



## mabo1992 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Das Fischereigesetz in Brandenburg sagt dazu aber folgendes unter:
> 
> *Abschnitt 3
> Genehmigung der Fischereiausübung *
> ...



Genauso ist es!! Ob du Nachtangeln darfst steht doch auf dem Erlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer, wenn nicht, dann unterlasse es einfach mit dem Nachtangeln. Besser wäre den Schein zu machen, der kostet ja "nur" 55Euro wo ich z.B. gemacht habe. Da kannst auf alle Fischarten angeln und hast deutlich mehr Gewässer. Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Marc 24 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Da bin ich aber vom Bundesland Brandenburg enttäuscht. Dann muss ich meine Aussage zurücknehmen. Die Formulierung von Anglerboard zu "Fischereischein" hat die Ausnahme von Brandenburg (vllt. auch anderen Bundesländern) umgangen, indem der Zusatz "i.d.R." benutzt wurde.

Nachtrag: Kennt jemand die Gründe, wieso das Angeln auf Friedfisch ohne Angelschein in Brandenburg erlaubt ist? Ich denke, dass jeder Umgang mit dem Fisch - ob Friedfisch oder Raubfisch - geschult werden muss. Und dies passiert in dem Kurs zum Fischereischein.


----------



## orgel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Ja, es gibt mehrere Ausnahmen, hier von Franz_16 sehr schön zusammengetragen


----------



## orgel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Kennt jemand die Gründe, wieso das Angeln auf Friedfisch ohne Angelschein in Brandenburg erlaubt ist? Ich denke, dass jeder Umgang mit dem Fisch - ob Friedfisch oder Raubfisch - geschult werden muss. Und dies passiert in dem Kurs zum Fischereischein.



Gründe u.a. um für Touristen als Urlaubsort attraktiver zu sein. Ansonsten klink dich doch mal in diese Diskussion mit ein, über Sinn und Unsinn der Prüfung. Mit wurde dort jedenfalls allerhöchstens am Rande und natürlich nur theoretisch der Umgang mit Fischen erklärt, hat aber mit der Wirklichkeit nicht viel zu tun... Von geschult kann da keine Rede sein


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

@Carp-Hunter97

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du den sogenannten Friedfischschein hast:

Nachtanglen ist dir nur dann erlaubt, wenn es sich dabei um ein Gewässer des LAVB handelt und du eine entsprechende Erlaubnis erworben hast (Tageskarte + Nachtangelmarke, Wochenkarte + Nachtangelkarte oder eben Vollzahler in einem LAVB-Verein) - an der Havel darfst du nachts nur an ausgewiesenen Abschnitten angeln (nämlich an denen, wo der LAVB das Fischereirecht ausübt) ... sicherheitshalber geh mal davon aus, dass an der Havel grundsätzlich Nachtangelverbot gilt (auch für uns Scheininhaber) ["sicherheitshalber" deswegen, weil selbst wir Alteingesessenen nicht wirklich genau wissen, wo man darf und wo nicht ^^].

Als Karpfenangler beachte bitte folgendes:

1. Futter darf maximal 3kg pro Angeltag mit ans Wasser genommen werden (also nicht reingekippt, sondern tatsächlich mit ans Wasser genommen!)
2. nicht an allen LAVB-Gewässern ist das Nutzen eines Bootes erlaubt (also auch kein Schlauchboot - weder unter Motor, noch unter Muskelkraft aka Paddel)
3. deine Hakengröße ist limitiert!! vom Schenkel zur Spitze dürfen es maximal 7mm (bin mir grad nicht wirklich sicher, meine aber es sind 7mm) sein - 2er oder 1er Haken und manche 4er (Corda Curvshank) sind schon drüber! also aufpassen!
4. dicke Tauwurmbündel sollte man eventuell auch meiden - ein griesgrämiger Kontroletti kann dir das auch als Wallermontage auslegen, welche du nicht nutzen darfst!


Und nochwas (weil ich aus Gesprächen weis, dass es da gern mal Stress gibt - und ich selbst schon diskutieren musste deswegen): maximal 2 fangfertige Ruten aufbauen! Hast du eine dritte Rute dabei, die mit einem Haken ausgerüstet ist, lass die zerlegt im Futteral oder im Auto oder sonstwo ... stell sie nicht an einen Baum oder pack sie nicht mit auf den Pod. Du verstehst, was ich meine?

Achja ... wir packen uns ja desnachtens gern mal auf die Liege und betreiben Augenpflege  Sollte man nicht wirklich machen! Die ausgebrachten Ruten sind jederzeit zu beaufsichtigen (in Armlänge davon sitzen) - el. Bissanzeiger gelten bei scharfen Kontrolettis eher nicht als "beaufsichtigt". Sich nachts im geschlossenen Zelt beim Pennen erwischen lassen, kommt auch nicht immer gut an^^ Und wenn das Zelt dann auch noch einen Boden hat, ist der Ärger förmlich vorprogrammiert!

Das wars im Großen und Ganzen auch schon 

Und noch was für den Neuhunter: Do it in the dark!

Fang deine Fische, mach deine Fotos aber hänge es nicht an die große Glocke! Man muss sich auf Fratzenbuch & Co. nicht mit dicken Fischen im Arm profilieren...



@die, die keine Ahnung haben

Einfach mal mit Dieter Nuhr halten: wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die ... usw. :g


----------



## Stefff (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Tag!
Kanns im moment irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Wenn man ansässig ist und interessse an der Angelei besteht, diese noch dazu "spezialisiert ausüben will,
sollt m.M. nach auch das ablegen der Fischerprüfung nicht scheuen!
Alles der Reihe nach:
Erst angeln, dann noch gleich auf die großen und dann vielleicht mal irgendwann an den Angelschein denken, oder wie!

Kann ich nicht verstehen!
Fang doch auch nicht mit dem Autofahren an und denk erst dann mal an die Fahrerlaubnis!

Aber das spiegelt die heutige vorgehensweise wieder!

Viel Spaß beim Angeln!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Was'n los Stefff ... Angst, dass da ein neuer Superstar heranwächst? 

Nein, mal im Ernst: er hat bei uns in Brb die Möglichkeit, wenn auch unter Einschränkungen, zu angeln, ohne erst eine Prüfung abzulegen - und warum soll er das nicht nutzen?

Andersrum wäre genauso dämlich - Beispiel meine Schwester: die hat vor zig Jahren für teures Geld einen Führerschein gemacht und seither nie wieder ein Auto selbst gefahren.

Vorletztes Jahr hat ihr ein Bekannter den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt, dass ja angeln ganz prima wäre (ist ja nicht so, dass ihr ihr Bruder seit 25 Jahren vorlebt, wie geil Angeln sein kann^^) ... also habe ich ihr den Friedfischschein ans herz gelegt, ihr eine halbwegs passable Ausrüstung hingestellt ... und dabei isses dann geblieben  Den eventuellen Schein hätte sie wieder nur für die Schublade gemacht.

Dann besser vorher ausgiebig ausprobieren und wenns denn gefällt, den Schein hintermachen.


----------



## karpfendicker (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Wenn du ein fischerreischein hast kostet 12 euro für ein jahr und im angelverein bist kannst du an alle dav gewässer im landbrandenburg nachtangeln machen 


Lg aus brandenburg an der havel

Vielleichz sieht man sich ja mal beim karpfen angeln


----------



## karpfendicker (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Fischerreiabgabeschein meinte ich sorry


----------



## Stefff (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Servus wolkenkrieger!
Ne, hab ja nichts dagegen das es sowas gibt und wenn diese mögl. besteht dann kann man diese auch nutzen, ganz klare Sache!

Bin`s halt als Bayer nicht gewöhnt bzw. etwas überrascht das sowas mögl. ist.

Käme für mich dennoch nicht in Frage da ich die Dinge gerne der Reihe nach angehe!
Aber auch hier gilt: Jeder wie er mag und wenn das Angebot nun mal da ist, solls an der Nachfrage nicht fehlen!!

Wie gesagt, hab nichts dagegen und Neid oder Angst, NÖ NÖ du, keine Spur.
Eher, wie gesagt, einfach überrascht!!

Grüße!


----------



## prinz1 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

tach!

@ wolkenkrieger :   du hast es mal wieder auf den punkt gebracht!
ausführlich erklärt, und die neider oder nichtsahnenden abgewatscht!
danke dafür!
der prinz


----------



## Carp-Hunter97 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Hallo Leute,
Danke für die vielen Beiträge die haben mir bis jetzt sehr weitergeholfen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht.
> 
> Glaube ich noch weniger. Das wäre ja noch schwachsinniger als der erste Satz.
> 
> ...


 wenn du sowas schreibst erkundige dich doch erst mal ob das richtig ist


----------



## Sharpo (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

Irgendwie scheint bei der Prüfung oder auch im Vorbreitungskurs etwas untergegangen oder gar nicht erst korrekt gelehrt worden zu sein.

#6

Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.Was in Bayern etc. Pflicht ist und gillt,gillt noch lange nicht in SH oder sonst wo in D.

Es gibt hier im Board einen Diskussionbeitrag "Sinn oder Unsinn der Fischereiprüfung" oder so ähnlich.
In dem werden auch die ganz vielen "Ausnahmegenehmigungen" als Beispiel für den Unsinn aufgeführt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

@Carp-Hunter97

Nochwas zum Thema Havel: du brauchst dort die Havelkarte (außer an den Abschnitten, die "DAV" sind) - entweder die kleine (kostet für ein LAVB-Mitglied 5 oder 10 Euro pro Jahr) oder die große (liegt dann so um die 50 bis 70 Euro). Am Nachtangelverbot ändert sich aber nichts.

Welche Gewässer du zusätzlich (also zusätzlich zu den LAVB-Gewässern) mit welcher Berechtigung beangeln darfst, kannst du bei mir hier nachlesen: http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2013-01/verbandsvertragsgewasser-des-lav-brandenburg-2013/


----------



## Knispel (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint bei der Prüfung oder auch im Vorbreitungskurs etwas untergegangen oder gar nicht erst korrekt gelehrt worden zu sein.
> 
> #6
> 
> ...


 

Vollkommen richtig - hier bei uns heist das : Was du auf der eineu Weserseite darfst, darfst du auf der anderen noch lange nicht z.B. Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Fischartenschutz, Angelscheinwesen - alles unterschiedlich. Die eine Seite ist Niedersachsen - die andere gehört zu Bremen.


----------



## Marc 24 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*



esox02 schrieb:


> wenn du sowas schreibst erkundige dich doch erst mal ob das richtig ist



Ich habe mich ja schon entschuldigt, in meinem Bundesland ist es so und habe es so bei dem Vorbereitungskurs auf die Fischerprüfung gelernt.
"I.d.R." (so wie es im Anglerboard schön beschrieben ist) stimmt meine Aussage ja zweilsfrei.


----------



## Revilo62 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*

In der Regel gilt aber bei immer mehr Bundesländern nicht mehr und wenn es sich weiter durchsetzt, dann werden die nur noch die Südstaaten diesen Glauben als Gesetz durchziehen.
Man kann ja über die Gesetze sich ärgern oder einfach mal nachdenken.
In Brandenburg eine gute Lösung, die auch weitestgehend funktioniert, in McPom als Urlauberschein sogar fürs Raubfischangeln an 28 Tagen, einfach im Gemeindebüro gekauft, sogar in SH ist so was möglich , obwohl es dann schwer wird eine entsprechende Angelkarte für einen Vereinssee oder ähnlich zu bekommen, Sachsen-Anhalt denkt wohl auch drüber nach ...
Eine tolle Entwicklung und Kinder können wieder am Steg sitzen und Angeln ... tolles Bild:vik:
Tight Lines aus Berlin


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
@Wolkenkrieger: Sehr gut erklärt, auf den Punkt!  So sieht 's aus in Brandenburg. 
Ich bin auch vor sieben Jahren so zum Angeln gekommen. Im Urlaub beim Kumpel zugeschaut, dann Friedfischkarte geholt, Spaß dran gefunden. Ein halbes Jahr später Fischereischein A gemacht und in Verein eingetreten. Jetzt immer noch begeisterter Angler und Vorsitzender des Vereins  
Nachteil der Regelung ist, daß Leute ohne Fischereischein nur mal probieren,sogar in den Verein eintreten und ein Jahr später keine Lust mehr haben.. 
Will damit sagen, daß die Angler die die Fischereischeinprüfung gemacht haben, danach ernsthafter bei der Sache sind und nicht so schnell wieder abspringen. So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. 
Zum Thema, jeder der in Brandenburg angeln möchte, holt sich die Fischereiabgabekarte mit 1-Jahres- oder Fünfjahresmarke und kann dann als Vereinsmitglied mit DA(F) V- Vollzahlermarke an den Pachtgewässern des LAV Brandenburg auch Nachtangeln. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein: Nachtangeln?*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Nachteil der Regelung ist, daß Leute ohne Fischereischein nur mal probieren,sogar in den Verein eintreten und ein Jahr später keine Lust mehr haben..



Wir haben solange genervt, bis der Schein gemacht wurde 

Da musst du als Vereinsobermufti einfach mal mit etwas Unterstützung locken - man kann beispielsweise als Verein die Prüfungsunterlagen erwerben und dem Neumitglied dann zur Verfügung stellen. Rede einfach mal mit deinem KAV ... da gibt es immer Mittel und Wege 

Ich komme mir als Vorsitzender auch ab und zu mal vor, wie ein Anwerber der Amerikanischen Streitkräfte ... aber was willste machen, wenn du sonst keinen Zulauf an Mitgliedern hast? |krach:

btw.

Spongebob Schwaaaaaaaamkooooopf! *tüledütüdütütü*


----------

